# Question on nail clippers...



## LibertyME

I dont think they are intended to be sharpened - I just pitch 'em and get new...


----------



## kwhit

LibertyME said:


> I dont think they are intended to be sharpened - I just pitch 'em and get new...


Good idea...


----------



## GoldenCamper

I use a Fine India round tapered oil stone FF644. It is in Norton's catalog, page 59, last one bottom right.

http://www.nortonindustrial.com/upl...talog_PDFs/NortonCatalog-SharpeningStones.pdf











Another way is to go to the hardware store and get a 1/4" wooden dowel, and a sheet of 320 grit wet or dry sandpaper. Wrap a single thickness around the dowel and sharpen away while keeping it wet. Be aware sharpening will create a wire burr on the opposite side that should be knocked off. The 320 grit placed against a small flat surface will achieve that. Takes no time at all. I've had the same clippers for 15 years anyway.


----------



## ozssavers

I'm not sure what to do with dull nail trimmers. But I think I would not let my pet get in contact with this or I might unintentionally hurt them. I'd rather get a new dog clipper if I were you.

~Jenna


----------



## iGirl

We have nail clippers sitting new in the package, but I've never used them. It's scary for me because I don't know what I'm doing/how much to snip. Our gal doesn't like things like scissors coming near her so she will resist even more if she senses any doubt, or it takes too long.

I know it needs to be done - just fearing it a bit.


----------



## Capt Jack

I use a drimmal(sp?)tool it took Jack a while to get used to the sound but my vet trimmed his nails with one once & I got him to teach me how & it works great.


----------



## K9-Design

Get the kind that looks just like that but with plastic orange handles. Those are the best and you will never need to sharpen them.


----------



## Megora

K9-Design said:


> Get the kind that looks just like that but with plastic orange handles. Those are the best and you will never need to sharpen them.


I have one of those too....

And even if they start getting dull (after a few years), you just pitch and replace. They don't cost that much.


----------



## lgnutah

iGirl said:


> We have nail clippers sitting new in the package, but I've never used them. It's scary for me because I don't know what I'm doing/how much to snip. Our gal doesn't like things like scissors coming near her so she will resist even more if she senses any doubt, or it takes too long.
> 
> I know it needs to be done - just fearing it a bit.


You and me both! The very first time I clipped his nails, I had done all of them, then went back and thought one needed a little more clipping.....bad idea. Blood everywhere.
So I was totally freaked and didn't do it again for quite a while. By then, he was leary of the process and I was scared, so I didn't try very often.
Then, I got a Dremel, went through a desensitization process (which took over a month of several times a day approximating nail grinding with very little progress-I did get to where I could touch a nail briefly with the Dremel) and finally just gave up trying at all.
Yes they probably need to be trimmed.....


----------



## SheetsSM

What brand is the orange handled trimmers? My vet had a set and recommended I go with the orange handled ones as well but there seems to be more than one brand and I can't remember exactly what they looked like.


----------



## goldensrbest

millers forge?


----------



## Megora

Millers Forge are the ones I have. 

@trimming safely - If you are doing just the tips and "slanting" the cut, you aren't going to be making the nail bleed. You don't want to be taking big chunks of nail off in a single cut.


----------



## kwhit

Capt Jack said:


> I use a drimmal(sp?)tool it took Jack a while to get used to the sound but my vet trimmed his nails with one once & I got him to teach me how & it works great.


Yeah, I have a dremel and I just don't like it. Besides the smell :yuck:, I feel more comfortable trimming with clippers. A groomer I knew had showed me how to clip black nails, (all of Chance's nails are black), so you don't hit the quick. Once you know what to look for it's pretty easy.


----------



## johng34

Golden Camper, EXCELLENT post! I'm an avid knife sharpner and what you describe is Very Good advise. Thank You!


----------

